# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Druk op borst pijn schouderbladen moe

## jonepeer

sinds een week of 5 heb ik last van druk op de borst met uitstraling achter op de rug tussen de schouderbladen. Ben een week geleden bij de arts geweest deze heeft mij doorverwezen naar de cardioloog.Na een inspanningstest tot 150 Watt gaf de bloeddrukmeting een te langzaam terugzakkende onderwaarde aan ( 115) die na onder de tong spuiten met een spray en een half uurtje rustig zitten terug ging naar 100.
De zeurende pijn houd zich voor op in beide bovenarmen de ribbenkast en het borstbeen en achter inde ribbenkast en onder de
schouderbladen . Ben moe en futloos en niet aan te slingeren.

----------

